# The Dark Side....bwhaaaahaaaahaaaa



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey - anyone know what happened to it? I am missing my hunt for closed links and reading how ugly they can be to each other









Which reminds me, I dont think I have EVER seen a link closed on this fabulous site!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Altho far and few in between, there have been a few closed. The members here are very good.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

And I thought I was the only one that did that......









I have noticed the last couple of days there have been some site issues and then this morning it was completely down..... hummmmmmm Y-guy - care to give us the scoop?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

As a Moderator there we are in the dark too. The downtime was supposed to be pretty short, however they were going to roll things back after some server issues had been causing problems the past week. So far no word, but it will be back.

Good members here help to deal with the issues, every site has them, RV.net just has a lot more of them due to the sheer size. But in the past month we've had some new tools to deal with some of the riff-raff and things were getting better I think. Then again the Hooligans on the Toy Hauler forum were I hang out are usually the ones sticking it to the blue hairs LOL


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jedmunson said:


> Hey - anyone know what happened to it? I am missing my hunt for closed links and reading how ugly they can be to each other
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By "link" you mean a topic? Right?


----------

